# Need Help Is This A Fungus?



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

So I came home from the gym and was inspecting my P's when I noticed one of them had a alot of stuff on him. I'm not sure what it is but I'm thinking body fungus.. I think one of the others might have it as well but still too early to tell. Any help on this will help guys, I have Pimafix as well as aquarium salt to treat him. These are the best pics I can get of the lil guy since he moves really fast


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

I would check your water parameters and depending on those do a water change, then treat with pimafix.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ksls said:


> I would check your water parameters and depending on those do a water change, then treat with pimafix.


If those are live plants do not use salt.

The salt will wipe them out if solution is too strong.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks for the advice ksls and good tip about the salt hastatus, sometimes I panic and forget easy things to remember starting to feel like a rookie again. At first I thought this was ammonia burn, So my ph is 7.4, ammonia is 0, and nitrite is 0, don't have a nitrate test so gotta pick one up tomorrow. I introduced my p's to this tank yesterday, been running for a week and a half. Also I added two pieces of driftwood to the tank, is it possible that anything on the driftwood could of had a effect? I did a small water change and added pimafix, now gotta keep on top and see how things turn out and its not just the one guy it turns out three of them have it, looks like a small patch on the side


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> thanks for the advice ksls and good tip about the salt hastatus, sometimes I panic and forget easy things to remember starting to feel like a rookie again. At first I thought this was ammonia burn, So my ph is 7.4, ammonia is 0, and nitrite is 0, don't have a nitrate test so gotta pick one up tomorrow. I introduced my p's to this tank yesterday, been running for a week and a half. Also I added two pieces of driftwood to the tank, is it possible that anything on the driftwood could of had a effect? I did a small water change and added pimafix, now gotta keep on top and see how things turn out and its not just the one guy it turns out three of them have it, looks like a small patch on the side


Hey we all at one time or another start out as rookies. At my age, I'm still learning. No shame in admitting it or mistakes.

As for driftwood. Was it collected locally (river/lake)? or from shop? Was it tested and treated prior to being introduced?

If the question to 1st question is yes, then its a consideration that a disease or organism was introduced. Also have you been using live feeders?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

hastatus said:


> thanks for the advice ksls and good tip about the salt hastatus, sometimes I panic and forget easy things to remember starting to feel like a rookie again. At first I thought this was ammonia burn, So my ph is 7.4, ammonia is 0, and nitrite is 0, don't have a nitrate test so gotta pick one up tomorrow. I introduced my p's to this tank yesterday, been running for a week and a half. Also I added two pieces of driftwood to the tank, is it possible that anything on the driftwood could of had a effect? I did a small water change and added pimafix, now gotta keep on top and see how things turn out and its not just the one guy it turns out three of them have it, looks like a small patch on the side


Hey we all at one time or another start out as rookies. At my age, I'm still learning. No shame in admitting it or mistakes.

As for driftwood. Was it collected locally (river/lake)? or from shop? Was it tested and treated prior to being introduced?

If the question to 1st question is yes, then its a consideration that a disease or organism was introduced. Also have you been using live feeders?
[/quote]

No both pieces were bought at my local LFS, I prefer not to collect from a river or lake too paranoid on introducing something into the tank. these two pieces I had sitting in a bucket of water for about a week then added them to the tank. Had to hold one piece down with a huge rock while the other just sank. Upon inspecting both pieces I now see on one of the pieces, very small faint white color. Now could this be fungus, perhaps even mold?

not gonna take a chance I'm going to remove it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> thanks for the advice ksls and good tip about the salt hastatus, sometimes I panic and forget easy things to remember starting to feel like a rookie again. At first I thought this was ammonia burn, So my ph is 7.4, ammonia is 0, and nitrite is 0, don't have a nitrate test so gotta pick one up tomorrow. I introduced my p's to this tank yesterday, been running for a week and a half. Also I added two pieces of driftwood to the tank, is it possible that anything on the driftwood could of had a effect? I did a small water change and added pimafix, now gotta keep on top and see how things turn out and its not just the one guy it turns out three of them have it, looks like a small patch on the side


Hey we all at one time or another start out as rookies. At my age, I'm still learning. No shame in admitting it or mistakes.

As for driftwood. Was it collected locally (river/lake)? or from shop? Was it tested and treated prior to being introduced?

If the question to 1st question is yes, then its a consideration that a disease or organism was introduced. Also have you been using live feeders?
[/quote]

No both pieces were bought at my local LFS, I prefer not to collect from a river or lake too paranoid on introducing something into the tank. these two pieces I had sitting in a bucket of water for about a week then added them to the tank. Had to hold one piece down with a huge rock while the other just sank. Upon inspecting both pieces I now see on one of the pieces, very small faint white color. Now could this be fungus, perhaps even mold?

not gonna take a chance I'm going to remove it
[/quote]
The white fungus-like growth is harmless. On your fish are these cotton like material or are there also bumps present ?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

hastatus said:


> thanks for the advice ksls and good tip about the salt hastatus, sometimes I panic and forget easy things to remember starting to feel like a rookie again. At first I thought this was ammonia burn, So my ph is 7.4, ammonia is 0, and nitrite is 0, don't have a nitrate test so gotta pick one up tomorrow. I introduced my p's to this tank yesterday, been running for a week and a half. Also I added two pieces of driftwood to the tank, is it possible that anything on the driftwood could of had a effect? I did a small water change and added pimafix, now gotta keep on top and see how things turn out and its not just the one guy it turns out three of them have it, looks like a small patch on the side


Hey we all at one time or another start out as rookies. At my age, I'm still learning. No shame in admitting it or mistakes.

As for driftwood. Was it collected locally (river/lake)? or from shop? Was it tested and treated prior to being introduced?

If the question to 1st question is yes, then its a consideration that a disease or organism was introduced. Also have you been using live feeders?
[/quote]

No both pieces were bought at my local LFS, I prefer not to collect from a river or lake too paranoid on introducing something into the tank. these two pieces I had sitting in a bucket of water for about a week then added them to the tank. Had to hold one piece down with a huge rock while the other just sank. Upon inspecting both pieces I now see on one of the pieces, very small faint white color. Now could this be fungus, perhaps even mold?

not gonna take a chance I'm going to remove it
[/quote]
The white fungus-like growth is harmless. On your fish are these cotton like material or are there also bumps present ?
[/quote]

its not bumps, looks more like cotton I guess, like a burn as well. It does stick out though. Could it have anything to do with me introducing all my fish at the same time? I just hope it doesn't get worst


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

So I have a idea why this may of happened. I personally think this was my fault and I caused alot of stress on the fish as well I think a week and a few days isnt enough for a established aquarium. Because its not just a individual fish but a few, So I'm going to continue treatment regularly and see how it turns out. It looks like a cotton fungus/ulcer, I'll update with pics if it worsens or gets better


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> So I have a idea why this may of happened. I personally think this was my fault and I caused alot of stress on the fish as well I think a week and a few days isnt enough for a established aquarium. Because its not just a individual fish but a few, So I'm going to continue treatment regularly and see how it turns out. It looks like a cotton fungus/ulcer, I'll update with pics if it worsens or gets better


That's possible. Just continue treatment and see how things go. Sometimes if fish are put into tight quarters, they tend to rub against each other and this can cause scale loss. Especially if they are introduced in mass from a net or container.

Keep us updated on progress.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

UPDATE**

So since I last posted I've been following up with the treatment and glad to say I started seeing results after three days! The lil guy drastically improved and the ulcers/fungus growth outbreak has disappeared except for one lil spot. Just looks like dark spots where they once were. Going to continue for a few more days. The rest have nothing on them as well. For anyone reading this topic, If ever in a similar situation as myself, Pimafix and Melafix are both amazing products, definitely impressed! Thanks for the help and will update with pics soon


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> UPDATE**
> 
> So since I last posted I've been following up with the treatment and glad to say I started seeing results after three days! The lil guy drastically improved and the ulcers/fungus growth outbreak has disappeared except for one lil spot. Just looks like dark spots where they once were. Going to continue for a few more days. The rest have nothing on them as well. For anyone reading this topic, If ever in a similar situation as myself, Pimafix and Melafix are both amazing products, definitely impressed! Thanks for the help and will update with pics soon


Good to hear. Trust in ksls recommendations if I'm not around to help. She won't give you bad advice

Cheers and look forward to seeing photos!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes You both are amazing and appreciate all the advice. Heres a few recent pics I took and incase anyone is wondering why the lil one is soo small, Its because he/she is the runt of the shoal.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very nice improvement


----------

